# Warranty / Registration question



## bchernicoff (Feb 19, 2012)

Is the warranty card actually needed for warranty service on a Canon body or lens if I registered them after I purchased them?


----------



## cfargo (Feb 19, 2012)

Not here in the USA. Store receipt is proof of purchase date.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Feb 19, 2012)

Not necessary, but in the event of a service notice or recall, they will notify you. Mostly, they just want info on the buyer.

you will have to show your receipt for service.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Feb 19, 2012)

The warranty card and online registration are irrelevant. They're marketing tools to find out more about who is purchasing their products. The only thing that matters to obtain warranty service is proof of purchase (receipt, invoice, etc.). I get a chuckle when I read Craigslist ads which say the unfilled warranty card comes with the lens...


----------



## bchernicoff (Feb 19, 2012)

Thanks for the info.


----------

